# Central MD. herf anybody???



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hey BOTLs&SOTLs I'm trying to set up a herf in the area of Montgomery,Frederick,Carroll,Howard,Washington and Baltimore counties (again)in central Maryland.I can provide the place or pick a place more central to anyone that might be interested. Just trying to generate some interest here. Thanks for taking the time to read this post if you did...Dave


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd like to make it...but depends on the date - summer weekends are booking up fast. I'd obviously prefer Balto Co/City but will try to make it anywhere around the area.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cool, stay in touch we'll see who else chimes in.BTW I'm very close to Mt.Airy just off Rt.70...Dave


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Here is a Northern Virginian who would like to cross the river to herf! Let me know what date you pick and I will try to come.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

itstim said:


> Here is a Northern Virginian who would like to cross the river to herf! Let me know what date you pick and I will try to come.


O.K. great are you going to the NOVA herf on the 29th?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

bump...hopefully some more interest will generate


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm not scared to meet up in B-more. LEt me know


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I'm not scared to meet up in B-more. LEt me know


Can I hitch a ride?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Bongoy, you can catch a ride as long as I get to reflash the ecu on the subbie, take it through some twisties before we go. I promise I will not break it.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Don't go herfin without me! I'll be back from Delaware Friday A.M. Lets firm something up though.I would be glad to host or we can pick a place...Dave


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

So Herf in B-more Fri night?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> So Herf in B-more Fri night?


Tonight?


----------

